# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فائدة مستخرجه من آية ( ويسألونك عن الجبال , فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا)

## ابن تيميه الصغير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ، وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله . أما بعد :
عندما تسمع القرآن الكريم فلا عجب أن تتفكر في الآيات وتستخرج الفوائد وتستفيد وتفيد غيرك
سأستعرض اليوم آية من آيات الله عز وجل في سورة طـه وهي :
(( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا(105)فَيَذ  رُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا(106)لا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلا أَمْتًا))
تفسير ابن كثير يقول : 
يقول تعالى: { وَيَسْـأَلُونَك  َ عَنِ ٱلْجِبَالِ } أي: هل تبقى يوم القيامة، أو تزول؟ { فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّى نَسْفاً } أي: يذهبها عن أماكنها، ويمحقها ويسيرها تسييراً { فَيَذَرُهَا } أي: الأرض { قَاعاً صَفْصَفاً } أي: بساطاً واحداً، والقاع هو المستوي من الأرض، والصفصف تأكيد لمعنى ذلك، وقيل: الذي لا نبات فيه، والأول أولى، وإن كان الآخر مراداً أيضاً باللازم، ولهذا قال: { لاَّ تَرَىٰ فِيهَا عِوَجاً وَلاۤ أَمْتاً } أي: لا ترى في الأرض يومئذ وادياً ولا رابية، ولا مكاناً منخفضاً ولا مرتفعاً، كذا قال ابن عباس وعكرمة ومجاهد والحسن البصري والضحاك وقتادة وغير واحد من السلف، 
::::::::::::::::::::::
الفائدة التي إستخرجتها هي :
أن معلوم من الكفار والعصاة التكبر والتجبر فهم قالوا هذه الجبال العاليه الشامخه هل تبقى يا محمد !!
في محاولة تكذيب للنبي الصادق المصدوق عليه صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه 
وهذا هو حالهم الى يوم القيامة فهم يبحثون عن أكبر معلم لهم في حياتهم فكان للكفار في عهد 
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الجبال ولنا في عهدنا هذا نطحات السحاب والابراج العالية  .
فلو إفترضنا احد الكفار في يومنا هذا قال مكذباً ليوم القيامه : وهذه الابراج العالية وناطحات السحاب هل يستطيع ربكم إسقاطها ؟ 

فتكون هذه الآية الرد على هذه السؤال :
أنه سوف ينسفها نسفاً ويذرها ارضاً مستويه يوم القيامة 
وسوف يسقطها فهو الذي خلقها وعلمكم كيف تعمرونها  
وقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن الجبال التي في اسفل الارض يكون حجمها أكبر من التي في الاعلى
أي مثل الوتد أي أقوى من قاعدة الناطحات العالية كما قال الله عز وجل: {أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأَرْضَ مِهَادًا * وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَادًا} [النبأ: 6-7].
حقائق علمية:
- الجبل يشبه الوتد شكلاً إذ إن قسماً منه يغرق في طبقة القشرة الأرضية.
- الجبل يشبه الوتد من حيث الدور والوظيفة إذ إنه يعمل على تثبيت القشرة الأرضية ويمنعها من الاضطراب والميلان.
- كشف الجيولوجيون أن طبقة القشرة الأرضية (السيال) هي التي تشكل القارات وتحتضن المحيطات.
- في سنة 1889 وضع الجيولوجي الأمريكي "داتون" "Dutton" نظرية التوازن الهيدروستاتي للأرض.
- في عام 1969 تم الكشف على أن القشرة الأرضية عبارة عن ألواح أرضية تفصل بينها حدود وأن الجبال عبارة عن أوتاد تحافظ على توازن تلك الألواح الأرضية أثناء حركتها.
من الآية السالفة الذكر يتضح لنا معنيان؛ الأول: أن الجبال تشبه الأوتاد شكلاً؛ إذ إن قسماً من مادة الجبال يغرق في طبقة القشرة الأرضية. والثاني: أن الجبال تشبه الأوتاد دوراً؛ أي أنها تعمل على تثبيت القشرة الأرضية وتمنعها من أن تميد وتضطرب!!.
فإذا كانت هذه الجبال بهذه المهمه العظيمه من حفظ التوازن والعلو والشموخ
فمن باب أولى أن من ادناها لا يتحمل أهوال يوم القيامة بل لو كان هناك أعظم من الجبال
يوم القيامة لنسفها ربي نسفاً وستكون يوم القيامة ارضاً مستويه 
نسأل الله ان يخفف علينا اهوال يوم القيامة 
ويدخلنا الفردوس الاعلى .*

----------


## رياض الجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله المهاجر

جزاك الله خيراً , أسأل الله تعالى أن يتوفاك مسلماً وأن يرفقك بالصالحين .

----------

